# Anyone have good ISS shots to share?



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

I was looking at some shots of the ISS I took a long time ago and was wondering who else has captured this elusive creature in it's natural habitat.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

These guys do. 
ISS HD Earth Viewing Experiment

So do these guys. 
Live_ISS_Stream


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 28, 2016)

Got a bunch of them.




 

Here's a photo of a piece of one of the modules before assembly. It was loaded for transport at Huston.



 

Joe


----------



## Watchful (Mar 29, 2016)

I am looking for members photos from Earth, not NASA photos from the shuttle.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a couple.  But just essentially a small bright tube in the night sky whizzing past.
I check every once in a while it's location on my SkyView App but it's mostly away from my area.

It moves too fast to use my telescope tracking so it was strictly handheld camera and lens.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2016)

How 'bout the mock-ups in Houston?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a pic from my App lol


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2016)

I might try for some shots of ISS later this spring/summer using my 1500 mm focal length telescope. To get the prime focus far enough outside the telescope tube so I can focus an image on a DSLR image sensor I have to use a 2x Barlow lens which makes the effective focal length of my telescope 3000 mm.

To get a shot that shows any ISS detail one would need a long focal length lens and at least a 2x tele-extender.
Say a 600 mm lens and a 2x TC for 1200 mm equivalent focal length.

You also need to know in advance when ISS will be suitable placed in the sky where ever one would want to shoot from, be it your yard or a dark site. You would want a pass that gets at least 30° above the horizon.
International Space Station
NASA -  Photographing the International Space Station from Your Own Backyard
A Beginner's Guide to Photographing The International Space Station (ISS) - Universe Today

Lining Up the Sun, Moon, and ISS : Image of the Day
ISS crosses the moon’s face | EarthSky.org
APOD: 2015 July 31 - The ISS and a Colorful Moon


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> I might try for some shots of ISS later this spring/summer using my 1500 mm focal length telescope.........



If it's a 'goto' type, there are apps you can put on a computer to drive the scope so it will track the ISS.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

Personally I find the ISS shots of the earth to be far more interesting.
Top 15 Space Station Earth Images of 2015


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 29, 2016)

You show me yours and...


----------



## nerwin (Mar 30, 2016)

Whoops...that's not the ISS! Silly me.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 30, 2016)

On a more serious note...

See:   How I got an APOD: Dylan O'Donnell • PhotographingSpace.com


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> On a more serious note...
> 
> See:   How I got an APOD: Dylan O'Donnell • PhotographingSpace.com


Oh YEAH!!!!  Well get your butt over to my house and explain to my wife why I need to buy an expensive telescope so I can get into another expensive hobby!  FYI. Come armed or wearing armor.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks. I know how, I have done space photography for years but wanted others to share their pics here.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > On a more serious note...
> ...


The telescope doesn't cost any more than a good camera maker's 70-2000 f/2.8 lens - $2200.
The telescope with a quality equatorial GOTO computerized mount is only $3100 - which is actually a very reasonable price since the mount by itself is a $1400 item.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > TCampbell said:
> ...


Ok, I want to see this* 70-2000* f2.8 for $2200.00.  Talk about a large focal range. 

Lest ye forget, I own a 200mm f2, 300mm f2.8 & 400mm f2.8.   She would kill me if I got into another hobby that I could sink money into.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, they're cheap.
I have an previous model of this ==> Meade LX200-ACF 12"/305mm Catadioptric Telescope 1210-60-03

It's 3048mm
This summer I'm going to use my 2x camera adapter with it and see how that goes.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmm.

Pricey, pricey toys.

Just to get a picture of the ISS thats a few pixels wide.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Yeah, they're cheap.
> I have an previous model of this ==> Meade LX200-ACF 12"/305mm Catadioptric Telescope 1210-60-03
> 
> It's 3048mm
> This summer I'm going to use my 2x camera adapter with it and see how that goes.


This is what I was looking at a while back.  
CGEM - 1100 Computerized Telescope [item # 11099]

Didn't need it then.  A friend of mine was in charge of the local public observatory.  It recently got shut down so now it,s a whole lot tougher.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they're cheap.
> ...


Nice.

I nearly bought the 14 inch version instead of my 12".  Except it was just so darn heavy and I needed some sort of portability that wouldn't kill my back irregardless of wheeled cases (which can cost over $1,000 on their own).


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

It probably didn't help my cause when my wife and I were in the local science store a while back and I happen to take a gander at this little baby. I looked at the telescope, she look at the price tag.
LX200-ACF 16" with Super Giant Field Tripod

I was just curious.   In the animal world curiosity may kill the cat. In the human world curiosity can kill the hobby.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2016)

Now you're getting into medium format digital camera price territory .

The LX2oo series are observatory grade telescopes too.
One of the astronomy clubs I'm a member of has a 16" LX200 in the east observatory dome.

But. There is big, and there is big:
Obsession Telescopes / Telescopes / 25" Classic


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It probably didn't help my cause when my wife and I were in the local science store a while back and I happen to take a gander at this little baby. I looked at the telescope, she look at the price tag.
> LX200-ACF 16" with Super Giant Field Tripod
> 
> I was just curious.   In the animal world curiosity may kill the cat. In the human world curiosity can kill the hobby.


The tripod itself is 50 lbs.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

I was just looking. I wasn't buying.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm just going to wait until the space station is built up big enough that I can take a picture of it with my 300mm lens...forget it, just checked and from where I am it only is visible for 1 minute and very low.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> I'm just going to wait until the space station is built up big enough that I can take a picture of it with my 300mm lens...forget it, just checked and from where I am it only is visible for 1 minute and very low.


Maybe, If you wait long enough, and position yourself correctly, you may be able to take a photo of it as it reenters the earth's atmosphere like SkyLab did back in 1979.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 16 inch Mead that my neighbor and I bought together and then he moved leaving me the scope as he had lost interest.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> I have a 16 inch Mead that my neighbor and I bought together and then he moved leaving me the scope as he had lost interest.



Shoulda gone halvsies on a Ferrari or a Lambo.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

Not interested in those. And if we had, he would have ended up with them for half price. lol


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> I have a 16 inch Mead that my neighbor and I bought together and then he moved leaving me the scope as he had lost interest.



I NEED to get to know this neighbor of yours.  Do you have current contact info?  

I mean... why limit yourself to a 16" Meade when you could have a PlaneWave? 

Telescopes | PlaneWave Instruments


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 1, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> I mean... why limit yourself to a 16" Meade when you could have a PlaneWave?
> 
> Telescopes | PlaneWave Instruments


I have one of those in the back of my DeLorean.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

I just want this bad boy but the university doesn't want to sell it.


----------



## waday (Apr 1, 2016)

Everyone is focusing on ground-based telescopes..

Maybe if we pool all of our money, we can buy a nut or bolt on the JWST?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

waday said:


> Everyone is focusing on ground-based telescopes..
> 
> Maybe if we pool all of our money, we can buy a nut or bolt on the JWST?


I don't think I have enough frequent flier miles saved up to get there to use the thing.


----------



## waday (Apr 1, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is focusing on ground-based telescopes..
> ...


Hmm... maybe a big trampoline will work?


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 5, 2016)

Its pretty unlikely mankind will have something substantly larger in space than ISS any time soon.

Its the size of a footballfield, its weighting hundreds of tons, it costs billions of dollars to run ...


----------

